# Is your favorite novel on this PBS list of 100 popular books? Get ready to vote



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 20, 2018)

Voting begins 5/22/2018. I see quite a few books that I'd vote for. LOTR is #67 on the list though I don't think it's ranked in a specific order currently.

Link


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Apr 20, 2018)

That is one strange list.


----------



## Alcuin (Apr 20, 2018)

The list is alphabetical order, BTW.


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 20, 2018)

I wonder what criteria they used to select the books.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Apr 21, 2018)

According to this, a "nationwide survey" was taken, following "ground rules" from a panel. I don't believe they say what those ground rules were, but there are a number of other articles online. I didn't check them all.

EDIT: Oops -- I forgot to post the link. I think this was it:

https://woub.org/2018/01/19/first-ever-national-vote-choose-americas-best-loved-book/


----------



## Azrubêl (Apr 24, 2018)

This is a weird list, if this is supposed to be "America's most loved books". I wouldn't consider Tolkien's writing to be defining of the American spirit or literature, given that it's very European, even rooted more broadly in Indo-European or Scandinavian traditions. I think Harry Potter as a contrast is much more "American" in its impact and role in American literature. But I guess it's just a list of favorite books, and PBS is American.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Apr 24, 2018)

Well I don't know about that -- in my American high school, it seemed everyone was reading it (except maybe the orcs).

On publication, Edmund Wilson's infamous review did indeed opine that it appeared directed at English schoolboys; but an English reviewer thought it would appeal to "juvenile American tastes".

Needless to say, aside from the supercilious attitudes, they were both wrong -- and right.

The program is starting tonight. They covered The Lord of the Rings first, endorsed by George R.R. Martin.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (May 22, 2018)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> The program is starting tonight. They covered The Lord of the Rings first, endorsed by George R.R. Martin.


I voted today. _The Lord of the Rings _was among my votes, among others.

I was very happy to see _Jurassic Park!

_
CL


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 22, 2018)

Apparently, you can vote once a day.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (May 22, 2018)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Apparently, you can vote once a day.


Yeah, I caught that.



CL


----------



## Thistle Bunce (Sep 8, 2018)

And amazingly, this thread has not aged out - voting is still open, and will be until October 18, 2018. Voting choices include on-line, via hashtag, and soon (as of Sept. 11) through texts. I was bemused at some of the options - Moby Dick? Really? (Without a doubt, the worst book I never finished, despite having been assigned it multiple times in the pursuit of an English degree. All hail Cliff's notes!)


----------



## Leoperds (Jun 19, 2020)

PBS is kicking off _The Great American Read_ eight-part TV series on May 22, and will explore them all. "It investigates how and why writers create their fictional worlds, how we as readers are affected by these stories, and what these 100 different books have to say about our diverse nation and our shared human experience," the network explains.


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 19, 2020)

I would have thought that at least PBS would get something like this right, but:

"The Lord of the Rings *(series)* by J.R.R. Tolkien"

Looks like Murdoch's Manure has proven IQ-corrosive beyond anybody's wildest nightmares.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jun 19, 2020)

Olorgando said:


> I would have thought that at least PBS would get something like this right, but:
> 
> "The Lord of the Rings *(series)* by J.R.R. Tolkien"
> 
> Looks like Murdoch's Manure has proven IQ-corrosive beyond anybody's wildest nightmares.


After seeing that the Da Vinci Code is high on the list, I was hardly surprised.


----------



## Leoperds (Jun 20, 2020)

Olorgando said:


> I would have thought that at least PBS would get something like this right, but:
> 
> "The Lord of the Rings *(series)* by J.R.R. Tolkien and many other novels at this site "
> 
> Looks like Murdoch's Manure has proven IQ-corrosive beyond anybody's wildest nightmares.


Sure, it's weird. Yes. It may be that the map will continue to alter and grow until it has reached whatever point it has selected. And is the first season going to chronicle the decline of the North Kingdom in whole or in part, and then in season two we will get Aragorn?


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 20, 2020)

Ealdwyn said:


> After seeing that the Da Vinci Code is high on the list, I was hardly surprised.


Ah, no, that was not a ranking, as Alcuin posted was back on 21 April 2018, it's in alphabetical order.


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 20, 2020)

Leoperds said:


> ...
> And is the first season going to chronicle the decline of the North Kingdom in whole or in part, and then in season two we will get Aragorn?


Season? I'll guess you're posting about the Amazon TV thing? PBS asked for a voting on books ...


----------

